# Channels



## FREEBBC (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,
Are there any EPG lineup for the TiVo please cheers


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

What do you mean?

The TiVo has an EPG that uses data from Tribune/ The zap2it.com website is a web interface that shows what lineups TiVo has access to.


----------

